# Bought a boat - My story and considerations - SOTAR SL



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Good looking new boat. I wish you a lifetime of enjoyment!


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

I would definetly push that down a river. Great looking boat.


----------



## Faucet Butt (May 11, 2008)

*Nice SOTAR!*

Great looking boat!

I too dropped some coin on a 15' ST and am glad I did. Great performing boat, light for its size, and quality. Cheryl and the crew at SOTAR were great to work with too.

I had them put foot cups up front and liquid lex for chafers. Got a 3-bay double rail frame from AAA outta Denver w/a trailer frame. I like the 3-bay cause I can rig for a multi-day and still have room for paddle-assist up front on rivers like the Selway...but can also use the trailer for a large drop bag w/table over top when I want more gear capacity. 


Have fun rigging it up!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

PVC Sotar???


Comments on the floor design and the thwart attachment design?


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Osseous said:


> PVC Sotar???
> 
> Comments on the floor design and the thwart attachment design?


Lexatron? Polyurethane Nylon


----------



## Imus586 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ya. Urethane with polyester backing I think...they used to use nylon. I lump SOTAR in with 'plastic' boats though.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Imus586 said:


> Ya. Urethane with polyester backing I think...they used to use nylon. I lump SOTAR in with 'plastic' boats though.


Yeah, but the aire PVC has urethane bladder why it doesnt leak like other "plastic" boats. The maravia is urethane coated pvc, no? Sprayed on from what i can tell from my cat


----------



## Ewetah (Jan 30, 2012)

*Go ducks!*

Nice color scheme. I am sure there are some Oregon fans that are envious. Enjoy.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice boat! I'm trying to decide on a color scheme for a cat and thinking yelloe and green with dark blue accents. Probably black bottom.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Ewetah said:


> Nice color scheme. I am sure there are some Oregon fans that are envious. Enjoy.


Exactly what I was thinking, you sure you ain't from Eugene?


----------

